# Adopting Single Gerbil? Help?



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

I currently have 2 beautiful gerbils in a 2 foot long tank with shelves and about 6-8 inches of bedding for them to make tunnels in.

On a recent trip to [email protected] (Pets At Home), I saw a single, gorgeous gerbil in the adoption section because it's been in the store so long.

I know I can't introduce it to my current pair due to the likeliness of a fight/declanning, but I was wondering if I should adopt the gerbil ALONE, or if I should purchase another one and try the split tank method. I would feel so bad watching my two gerbils cuddling in one tank while I had a single gerbil sleeping all by itself.

I was thinking of getting a second hand ikea detolf to move my two current gerbils in to and putting my (if I adopt it alone) other gerbil in to their 2 foot tank. What do you think? Thanks!

Annnd, of course, some pictures!

(More than just my gerbils )

Marble is my grey gerbil, and Milky is the white 'albino'!



















































And my Syrian, Willow.

(These setups and photos are old!)


----------



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

Basically, should I adopt this little guy alone?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello Hotfire, Welcome to PF. 

I personally do not see a problem with buying this lone gerbil plus a single baby and seeing if they will bond. However if you do decide to do that you need to make sure you have both (a) the room and (b) the time to have them in separate tanks if the bonding process does not work. 
Good luck.


----------



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Hello Hotfire, Welcome to PF.
> 
> I personally do not see a problem with buying this lone gerbil plus a single baby and seeing if they will bond. However if you do decide to do that you need to make sure you have both (a) the room and (b) the time to have them in separate tanks if the bonding process does not work.
> Good luck.


Thanks for such a quick, and great reply, I just saw that people say adult male + male pup = easy bonding, so obviously now I am very happy! 

Is it weird I would feel bad giving a 4/5ft tank to the two new gerbils when my other ones don't have one that big? Lol. I feel really guilty , but because my current two are females, I can't bond them all together EVER (not that I would dare attempt too, being a slight newbie). I know this sounds weird, but do you think that's unfair?

Again, thanks very much 

UPDATE: I just thought, I will simply switch the tanks the gerbils have every cleanout!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hotfire606 said:


> Thanks for such a quick, and great reply, I just saw that people say adult male + male pup = easy bonding, so obviously now I am very happy!
> 
> Is it weird I would feel bad giving a 4/5ft tank to the two new gerbils when my other ones don't have one that big? Lol. I feel really guilty , but because my current two are females, I can't bond them all together EVER (not that I would dare attempt too, being a slight newbie). I know this sounds weird, but do you think that's unfair?
> 
> ...


Hi, Personally I would not keep changing their tanks each clean out, put the boys in one, girls in another and that's their cage, I think you'd just stress them and if they can smell the previous occupants it might cause them to declan. This is just my thought, someone else may think differently.


----------



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Hi, Personally I would not keep changing their tanks each clean out, put the boys in one, girls in another and that's their cage, I think you'd just stress them and if they can smell the previous occupants it might cause them to declan. This is just my thought, someone else may think differently.


Okay, thanks, will take your advice! I got my detolf yesterday and am just going to get the lid supplies, so excited!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have fun getting everything ready! I look forward to hearing how it all goes when you get them.


----------



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Have fun getting everything ready! I look forward to hearing how it all goes when you get them.


I got 4 male gerbils yesterday, they were in a group of about 8 but the detolf wouldnt be big enough for that! They're so friendly and as a lot of people do, I have a half burrowing area and then another half with chews and such.

My mesh didnt arrive (yet), so I have a temporary but good setup, again, thanks for all your help


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Your very welcome.

I'm happy for you and I hope you have many happy years with them.


----------

